# Timberland Motorhomes



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried recently to contact Timberland,I have been trying but none of the numbers seem to work,wondered if anyone had a number the have used recently that works

Baza


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

They have shut up shop and moved out of Laceby so you need to try the Kirmington place numbers.

Mike


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

to contact Timberland try 08450 099998 I contacted them by Email today and had reply by return so there must be someone their and not all on holiday


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*timberland*

Thanks rubyvan , but that is one of the numbers that when you dial it the operator says that this number does not accept incoming calls!!!

Baza


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Was at Kirmington last week after a 6 week wait trying to get some faults sorted , what a waste of time ,


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Find a happy timberland owner,and they should have the MD's home number.
Ted.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try Forever Liesure on the AS1 south of Grantham.

Extensive post on them a few weeks ago.

Dave p


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I called them a couple of days ago, try this number:

01652 686980


hth

w


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

From a recent email from T'land...

SALES: 0800 111 44 11

AFTERSALES: 0845 009 99 98

Plus what Wilse said...

And mailto: [email protected]
or http://www.timberlandmotorhomes.com/

HTH :wink:


----------

